# Oil/wax for wood



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the best sort of the above for re-nourishing tamper handles and the like, that are not varnished?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

http://www.fiddes.co.uk top quality products, British.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Beeswax, tung oil (pure, not chemical)?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Does it matter what the previous counting was .... Ie, if it was originally waxed, can you apply oil or will it not soak in ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it has never been waxed. the handle i 'dry' and looking uncared for!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

We used fiddes on our floors. It's in solvent which airs off, so you would need to factor in time for that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i had a look at fiddes and it seems overkill for waxing/oiling one handle! I need 10 mms of something. Bay will have it but I am not sure what to look for. I have a tub of beeswax but it talks about being used for waterproofing clothing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

something like this perhaps? I may already have a small bottle of something similar

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Birchwood-Casey-Gun-stock-Wax-3oz-Airgun-Pistol-Rifle-/370264889313?hash=item563581d7e1:g:ukYAAOSwRLZT3luJ


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

This is what Reiss recommends for the wood on L1. It really works well, I put it on and leave it overnight, then wipe off


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

looks lovely but I only have one handle!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe it comes in a smaller size

Send me you address and I will send you some.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I use  this  David on the Londinium handles - keeps them in great condition and impervious to water.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That looks stranger on my android Tapatalk preview









David's got quite some powers!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> That looks stranger on my android Tapatalk preview
> 
> View attachment 20701
> 
> ...


my secret has been discovered!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Osmo Top oil would be my shout. Amazing stuff


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use the Brandon Bespoke wax oil treatment.

100% food safe & lasts 'forever'.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Brandon Bespoke here too.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id advocate the use of Lord Sheratons caretaker wood balsam.

It bought the teak veneer of my 30 year old speakers back to a superb lustre after id sanded them down.









https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lord-Sheraton-Wood-Balsam-75ml/dp/B000TAOS6I


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well,the sample YesRow sent to me arrived today andI very sparingly polished up two walnut tamper handles. The result is absolutely stunning and I am indebted to you for your kindness!


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I picked up a small block of beeswax at a local farmers market (bee keepers often sell wax in various sized cakes) and just melted it into some oil (I have been trying to recall what type - might have been olive, but could have been flax - been a while). It is a solid block, but soft, so I can take some on a paper towel or tissue and rub it into the wood items I have (mainly for the wenge on the various items I have).

You can also use mineral oil (pure, not the stuff scented for use on baby bottoms). It is a nice neutral oil that keeps well (I use it on my maple cutting board - might be what I used with the beeswax, but I don't think so!)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

evoman said:


> I picked up a small block of beeswax at a local farmers market (bee keepers often sell wax in various sized cakes) and just melted it into some oil (I have been trying to recall what type - might have been olive, but could have been flax - been a while). It is a solid block, but soft, so I can take some on a paper towel or tissue and rub it into the wood items I have (mainly for the wenge on the various items I have).
> 
> You can also use mineral oil (pure, not the stuff scented for use on baby bottoms). It is a nice neutral oil that keeps well (I use it on my maple cutting board - might be what I used with the beeswax, but I don't think so!)


I wouldn't olive oil as it goes rancid.. Better using food grade mineral oil.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good point by Rhys. Some time back I thought olive oil might be safer than mineral oil for an old chopping board. It ended up sticky and a bit rank. Got a new board now and won't make that mistake again.

David that tamper handle looks really nice waxed up like that.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I always use Beeswax for all sorts of wood polishing......

Then again I keep bees so I have tons of it 

That said the job done by dfk with yes row's gloop looks the dogs!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wish I had taken a before shot! I honestly applied one quick coat and left it a

Few hours before wiping it. I have been looking for more stuff all day!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

bit late to the party here - I would recommend

Danish oil followed by a coat of wax - the oil will bring out the grain 2-3 coats 4 hrs apart - (after a few hrs its dry after soaking in it forms a hard outer layer) - then wax with any natural or synthetic wax (not MR SHEEN) - the effect is to give the wood a seal against moisture by using the oil then a way to maintain a warm glow that's easily repaired - wax

Wax on its own is Ok but it wont provide a moisture barrier unless its constantly reapplied

If you want to look at the effect this procedure has, then have a look at the box,s made by Peter Lloyd he's been using Danish oil then wax in preference to any other finish for years to provide durability and easy maintenance, you can even reapply Danish oil over the top of wax to bring out the grain again if the finish dulls in time - http://www.finehardwoodboxes.com/


----------

